# Graco Edge II - Gun Cleaning Help - ?



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Starting a new thread so as not to jack another.

Graco Edge II gun has not spraying, using some free time to get it up and running...
Looks like am not able to create a seal when spraying. I have identified a few potential, but would like to request some advice if possible on what should be cleaned and/or general maintenance. I always clean after using, but never take it apart to clean, other than removing needles.

Any help would be appreciated.

@ Coco,
Is this the place for the o-ring you mentioned that needs to be cleaned?
It was not working properly, causing the trigger to drag, and not spring back.









Aso noticed this appears to be shot- the plunger isn't functioning properly. No seal here. Was originally frozen shut, now the spring doesn't work.









Would you happen to have part numbers for replacements? Some of the #'s I can locate, but rings were pretty specific. Also need a new siphon tube it looks like. Would be happy to buy them through you + S/H if you would prefer.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

https://www.graco.com/content/dam/graco/tech_documents/manuals/3A4/3A4980/3A4980EN-B.pdf


Refer to page 28. Remove the nozzle housing and will allow access to the gun packing's

Call portland compressor to order parts. Very helpful staff there.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> https://www.graco.com/content/dam/graco/tech_documents/manuals/3A4/3A4980/3A4980EN-B.pdf
> 
> 
> Refer to page 28. Remove the nozzle housing and will allow access to the gun packing's
> ...


How far do you typically break down a gun for cleaning?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Holland said:


> How far do you typically break down a gun for cleaning?


Most of the time I just pull the needle and use a pipe cleaner and make sure to clean and gunk around the oring connecting the cup. Every now and then fully disassemble to fully clean, not very often.


----------



## Tprice2193 (Oct 3, 2017)

I spend about 20 min cleaning my graco edge II plus after each use. I use separate guns for oil and Waterbourne. I remove cup, clean replace inner liner, clean paint screen. Remove and clean tip and needle, flush all passageways. I rarely remove that trigger plunger assembly or
the air adjustment assembly. When it gets hard to trigger I lube the needle where it sticks in plunger and lube plunger shaft. Paint can get up in air assembly and you occasionally have to remove and clean. If you flush gun body and nozzle good you will get a lot of life out of the Packings. I spray a very small amount of WD40 on needle before I reassemble. To keep good pattern clean all the little passages in the nozzle with a pipe cleaner. Like coco said portland compressor has parts and kits to rebuild your gun. They can help you with technicsl issues and keep you from ordering the wrong stuff.


----------

